# Need transfer services ASAP



## cinnamon457 (Nov 4, 2011)

I need screen printed transfers asap!!! Transfers are going on 50/50 tshirts...shirts are light tourqoise...the attached artwork is two colors...top layer is purple and bottom layer is white...I need to have possession of the transfers by July 8...I live in maurice, louisiana....need 27 transfers printed...If you can help me out...please tell me how much will it cost...thanks in advance

transfers are 10.5 in width and 9 in length


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

Try Howards Sportswear. They have one day turnaround. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

cutting it close. I pm'ed you about HTV


----------



## cinnamon457 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you!...It has been solved....went with Howard's Sportswear


----------

